
Android tops 81 percent of smartphone market share in Q3 - indus
http://www.engadget.com/2013/10/31/strategy-analytics-q3-2013-phone-share/
======
VanHamersly
I _just_ posted a related link that I'm thinking could be related. Do you
think the "Give the people what the want/bigger is better" approach played any
role? See the sizes evolve here. They start out very iPhone-ish, but then
rapidly increase in size. [http://gadgetlove.com/blog/the-evolution-of-the-
nexus-5-in-3...](http://gadgetlove.com/blog/the-evolution-of-the-
nexus-5-in-3-seconds)

